# Naturism?(Are there any other naturists here)



## mrbadger (Jul 26, 2012)

Are there any other Naturists on Wild Camping? Must be, surely.. Cant believe there aren't...... Anyway, if you're out there we'd love to hear from you. Maybe we could start a group, share beach info etc....


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 26, 2012)

we have one  member john thompson who is into this life style in a big way i am sure he would be pleased to hear from you


----------



## Makzine (Jul 26, 2012)

:wave: hello, we are naturists :wave:


----------



## ricc (Jul 26, 2012)

theres a fair bit of beach info in the forum on 

Homepage



personally ill just strip off on any reasonably unpopulated beach that isnt overlooked by houses.


----------



## BambiOwner (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello we have been naturist for well over 30 years now


----------



## Den28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello 
We are naturists.

Setting off on Friday for a 6 week tour of Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, Italy France and then home.   Not seen any naturist wild campers except in France.


----------



## Firefox (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not myself, but I wonder what proportion of the UK population are into naturism?  You could probably predict the numbers on wild camping from that.


----------



## Casperthe Ghost (Aug 25, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I'm not myself, but I wonder what proportion of the UK population are into naturism?  You could probably predict the numbers on wild camping from that.



Natureism and Midges I'd love to see that    they say thats how the highland fling started


----------



## naturistRV (Sep 24, 2012)

*Naturists*

Hi guys, we've been naturists for almost 30 yrs, and every chance we get we tie it in with our travels. Being in Ireland, the wild camping is great so we get lots of opportunities to be au naturel, although we have also been to England, and the continent.
A group would be great and a good way for everyone to keep in touch.
Paul and Claire


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 24, 2012)

mrbadger said:


> Are there any other Naturists on Wild Camping? Must be, surely.. Cant believe there aren't...... Anyway, if you're out there we'd love to hear from you. Maybe we could start a group, share beach info etc....



No bloody chance!!! to cold and wet here.
:camper::have fun:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2012)

No, sorry, I couldn`t bare it 

I did partake in this event though:

WNBR - YouTube


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 24, 2012)

I once took part in a mixed sex Natuist Leap Frog competition, they disqualified me though, said I was not trying to jump high enough :lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is a serious question, why you do this?

I've never understood why people do this and it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 24, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> It is called Humour, [ I think,] sorry if you think you have been High jacked, I was going to post more but in view of your problem with people going off thread I have posted it in the other section, where incidentally I think this thread should have been .That is just my opinion of course.:scared:



No just thought it was a strange coincidence.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 24, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> This is a serious question, why you do this?
> 
> I've never understood why people do this and it would be interesting to know.


 I apologise Morgan, I thought you were referring to my post about Leap frog,how easy it is to misconstrue a post if one just leaps in. I stand in the corner with my head bowed, Malc.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 24, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> i apologise morgan, i thought you were referring to my post about leap frog,how easy it is to misconstrue a post if one just leaps in. I stand in the corner with my head bowed, malc.



no problem.

But it is interesting to know why folks do this.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2012)

I did that event because it sounded like fun...  and I had nothing on that day


----------



## wildman (Sep 24, 2012)

The only way you will find out is to try it yourself.


----------



## donkey too (Sep 24, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> no problem.
> 
> But it is interesting to know why folks do this.



I do it because I can.

I my ex and my daughter and two youngest sons have been naturist from year dot. 
I found that people into this type of lifestyle are nice, unpretensious (never could spell that) and have nothing to hide. Everyone at a naturist meet is on the same level and enjoying the same things from young tots to old crocks like me. No one is wearing the latest nike trainers etc., if you understand what I mean? No ones caravan is better, newer or more expensive than anyone else's. Also the main thing I find is that at meet together whether it be in the open or indoors there are no cliques.
I did try to start a naturist group some time ago and lost interest mainly due to me being so ill at the time but the group is still there under groups.
I am all for getting together. especially as I now find that now I have no wife to accompany me a lot of the clubs are out of bounds for me.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/groups/natural-wild.html


----------



## GeoffB (Sep 24, 2012)

Two more here!  We've recently been touring the continent, staying at naturist campsites when we could (not easy to naturist wild camp!).   Fabulous to be nude in France an Italy, but a bit cold when we reached Holland.

Are the naturists here members of British Naturism?  We are, but only to get the international ID.  We think it's a bit stuffy and wish UK had another more liberated group to belong to.


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Sep 25, 2012)

*Quiet Right*



wildman said:


> The only way you will find out is to try it yourself.


People that are naturists know why they do it.

People that have never tried it love to poke fun and have a laugh. 


It takes bottle to try it for the first time, suprising how many people secretly would like to do it BUT DON'T HAVE THE BOTTLE.

Let them laugh and poke fun, more room on the beach for us......


----------



## runnach (Sep 25, 2012)

I personally stumbled across marseillan plage in France  ...cap d agde the naturist city

Anyway when in Rome and all that...and others say no designer gear kings and paupers all the same.

Liberating experience,
Channa


----------



## vivarcher (Oct 18, 2012)

*naturists*

Hi, we have been naturists for the last 10 years. Spend a lot of time in Spain, where the climate is much more conducive to naturism. We attended the BN convention in Ashbourne  Derbyshire. Great weekend in April. Rained the whole weekend, but we were all warm and comfortable in a NT youth hostel reserved for BN for the weekend. It was a very informative weekend with lots of new friends made.


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 18, 2012)

*I've never really worked this out.*

The first thing Stone Age people did was to cover themselves with animal skins and later develop textiles, so surely if wandering around naked was such a good idea they would have continued to do so, especially as they had nobody around to criticise them.  Most people look far better with clothes on, which is probably why naturism  has never become a widespread occupation.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 18, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> The first thing Stone Age people did was to cover themselves with animal skins and later develop textiles, so surely if wandering around naked was such a good idea they would have continued to do so, especially as they had nobody around to criticise them.  Most people look far better with clothes on, which is probably why naturism  has never become a widespread occupation.



I think it might be more to do with weather Bushtrekker


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 18, 2012)

*That's true.*

The naturist beach at Studland seemed a bit empty yesterday. Could have been the gale force winds and driving rain I suppose.


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 18, 2012)

*Naturism*

Try it Bushy, people can talk about it or they can try it. I promise you that if yo tried it you would never look back. That's a promise :wave:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 18, 2012)

*In this climate????*

I'll keep my clothes on thanks all the same


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

i  know cap d'agde very well and marseillan plage,first went to the cap not realising it was naturist till i saw the signs warning me that i might see naked people in 300 metres! i'm a people and can't quite grasp why that might worry me,i#m not into naturism,or for that matter any other ism,but if people are, i could'nt give a toss.got stuck in the sand for a few days so noticed there was a certain amount of exhibitionism,but that's natural too.not my scene,too repressed,but no problem i like to see naked women ,its a joy,as for the rest,all fine by me


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 18, 2012)

I am not into that scene. But folks who are, there is a place called SYLT. It is a large sand bar island of Germany in the North Sea. It is quite famous for Naturist. I am sure you folks will enjoy it in the summer. Try google, you may come up with more information. Also it is not that far to travel.


----------



## GeoffB (Oct 19, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> The first thing Stone Age people did was to cover themselves with animal skins and later develop textiles, so surely if wandering around naked was such a good idea they would have continued to do so, especially as they had nobody around to criticise them.  Most people look far better with clothes on, which is probably why naturism  has never become a widespread occupation.



How do we know that was _the first thing_ stone age man did?  Cave paintings don't show enough detail of humans to show they were clothed.  Clothes were developed for protection against the elements, and to show status.  I've read that most people went nude in ancient Egypt, apart from people of high status.

I think we're all conditioned by repressive religion to think nudity is wrong and that people look better with clothes.  If you stay at a naturist site like Cap D'Agde everyone is nude everywhere and it is perfectly natural.  It's not widespread in UK because it's too cold and the Brits are generally repressed, but the Dutch seem to be enthusiastic naturists.  Most naturist sites abroad are full of Dutch families and you can see children being brought up not to be ashamed of their bodies, unlike so many over here are.

Nobody is going to make you be a naturist but anyone who wants to be one has a perfect right.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Underneath my clothes I'm naked. Does that make me a closet naturist? I need to know


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 19, 2012)

*I know what you mean about the Dutch.*

I've seen them on sites here and they have no inhibitions about stepping out of showers naked and wandering round the site. I've never really seen the point in wandering around naked, but I haven't got a problem with others doing it if they want to, but I've seen people on Studland beach who should definitely keep their clothes on and as the nudist beach is right on the coast path I'm not in favour of it.  I've seen all the arguments about it being natural, but in this Country it isn't and like religion, should be practiced in private and not in full view of passers by.


----------



## ricc (Oct 19, 2012)

turn it on its head ,   whats the point in wearing clothes ?

to me the primary point of clothes is protection , either from cold or for physical protection of the skin.

tis actually quite surprising how low a temperature the body will aclimatise to, provided its active and generating its own warmth.

its quite possible to do active physical gardening on a sunny winters day in the uk , even with frost on the ground.....


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 19, 2012)

*Unless of course...*

you're pruning the roses


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 19, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> I've seen them on sites here and they have no inhibitions about stepping out of showers naked and wandering round the site. I've never really seen the point in wandering around naked, but I haven't got a problem with others doing it if they want to, but I've seen people on Studland beach who should definitely keep their clothes on and as the nudist beach is right on the coast path I'm not in favour of it.  I've seen all the arguments about it being natural, but in this Country it isn't and like religion, should be practiced in private and not in full view of passers by.



Come on Bushy, there are signs at Studland well before you come across bodies, if you are going to be offended you can always turn back. But the majority keep going and usually giggle as they go past. Where do you fit into this category Bushy ?


----------



## n brown (Oct 19, 2012)

well i'm no prude,but i think it's quite normal to wear a blindfold in the bath,and slip on a pair of welders gloves if i need a wee


----------



## donkey too (Oct 19, 2012)

n brown said:


> well i'm no prude,but i think it's quite normal to wear a blindfold in the bath,and slip on a pair of welders gloves if i need a wee



Oh! You are awful, but I do like you.:raofl::raofl:


----------



## bopper (Oct 19, 2012)

My late wife and I, with the kids, used to use the Naturist beaches and particularly the one or two on the Isle of Wight when we lived there. I have never been ashamed of my body, albeit non shapely. Why is there this conscious belief that being nude in public is dirty/rude etc: We are all built with the same bits, male and female, and once you had seen one you have seen them all. The freedom from clothing of any kind is a joyous thing and your body will feel all the better for it. Having said all this, I haven't done this since my wife died, and haven't asked Marie, my new partner to do it either, although she does know that I used to use the nudist beaches.


----------



## wasfitonce (Oct 19, 2012)

*Naturist*



mrbadger said:


> Are there any other Naturists on Wild Camping? Must be, surely.. Cant believe there aren't...... Anyway, if you're out there we'd love to hear from you. Maybe we could start a group, share beach info etc....



Yes we have been naturist for many many years and would be intrested in sharing sites etc.

"Hapiness is no white bits"

wasfitonce


----------



## frontslide (Oct 19, 2012)

donkey too said:


> I do it because I can.
> 
> I my ex and my daughter and two youngest sons have been naturist from year dot.
> I found that people into this type of lifestyle are nice, unpretensious (never could spell that) and have nothing to hide. Everyone at a naturist meet is on the same level and enjoying the same things from young tots to old crocks like me. No one is wearing the latest nike trainers etc., if you understand what I mean? No ones caravan is better, newer or more expensive than anyone else's. Also the main thing I find is that at meet together whether it be in the open or indoors there are no cliques.
> ...


I can see where your coming from about it being a leveler its similar to school uniforms, kids from the not so well off families are not stigmatized. I am referring to my schooling era of the 70's with the word stigmatized.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 19, 2012)

wasfitonce said:


> Yes we have been naturist for many many years and would be intrested in sharing sites etc.
> 
> "Hapiness is no white bits"
> 
> wasfitonce



Likewise, more than happy to share information on sites etc.  :wave:



John


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 19, 2012)

*2 more*

Yep, we have been for many years.  Also it's a great secret I'm not sure I should share but there are many great naturist campsites in France, mainly in the south east/west not surprisingly, many are ACSI and/or Camping Cheque accessible too.  In our experience this means they are well run, very clean and not normally overpopulated which means you get to have a very pleasant stay.  Also only a small minority still require the official naturism membership card (INF) so most are accessible to all - try it next time you see one!


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 19, 2012)

*I rarely go past the cafe.*



thegoodlookingbloke said:


> Come on Bushy, there are signs at Studland well before you come across bodies, if you are going to be offended you can always turn back. But the majority keep going and usually giggle as they go past. Where do you fit into this category Bushy ?



Apart from when I'm out on the canoe, but I've heard a lot of people calling for a ban, although I'm not one of them and in any case there seems to be a bigger problem with gay men using Studland for meeting, which is one of the reasons you can't wild camp there any more.


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 20, 2012)

Bushy, you should really be grateful that you are able to canoe in that bay, as you may or may not know, it was once privately owned by the Bankes family who used to use the beach, along with other guests for naturist bathing. It was only after it was left to the National Trust that the shore walk became available to the public.

Naturism was here first so should we naturists want to ban the shore walkers ???  No of course not, it's all about freedom of choice, we should be thankful we have such choices, many don't.

Live and let live. If you dont like it....dont go there ! There are thousands of miles of British coastline to choose from. :wave:


----------



## GeoffB (Oct 20, 2012)

Agree with fairytooth, there are many lovely sites in the Southern half of France, our current favourite is Chateau de Fereyrolles on the Ceze in the Ardeche region:  Chateau de Fereyrolles in Suedfrankreich  where we stayed longest on out trip this summer. Some of the nearby naturist campsites were very regimented - pitches in lines squeezed together, but this place is totally relaxed.  Warm enough to be nude in the evenings, too.  We'll be back next year!


----------



## nickb (Oct 20, 2012)

We went to Rhodes island this year and found a nudist beach just outside falaraki, it was the first time we had been on one but we both enjoyed it, and as you say no white bits, it's a shame it's not warmer in the uk more of the time,


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 20, 2012)

*That's interesting.*

Is that the reason the naturist beach is there then? It wouldn't actually affect my canoeing, only launching, as the foreshore belongs to the Crown, which is why I need a Crown Estates licence to metal detect below the high water line on beaches.


----------



## invalid (Oct 20, 2012)

I for one would never go au natural, wearing only leg braces might look rather silly, and to be fair at the age most of us are we probably need ironing.


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 20, 2012)

invalid said:


> I for one would never go au natural, wearing only leg braces might look rather silly, and to be fair at the age most of us are we probably need ironing.



I think you might be pleasantly surprised Invalid, I've just come back from El Templo del Sol, south of Taragona, Spain on the Med coast.  The average age on the beach must have been around 60+ I reckon, mainly dutch but plenty of brits, belgians and various other nationalities.  All very relaxed, no hassle.  The free onsite triple infinity pool was the biggest I've ever seen with views straight over the Med. http://www.eltemplodelsol.com/. Didn't see anyone trying to win a beauty contest!


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Oct 20, 2012)

invalid said:


> I for one would never go au natural, wearing only leg braces might look rather silly, and to be fair at the age most of us are we probably need ironing.


Naturists do actually come in all shapes and sizes just as society does. Have you ever thought that everyone was staring at you when you were in a busy shopping centre because of the way you think you look ?  :sad: .......I dont suspect so. 

It is just the same on a naturist beach or club. In fact since we have been naturists over 40 years, we have seen people who have real problems like 'one or both breasts removed., 'colostomies', 'false limbs' etc. they dont get stared at or ignored, they actually just fit in like everyone else all you want to do is admire their courage. 

So to think you might look rather silly doesn't really cut the ice with us naturists. :wave:


----------



## nickb (Oct 20, 2012)

thegoodlookingbloke said:


> Naturists do actually come in all shapes and sizes just as society does. Have you ever thought that everyone was staring at you when you were in a busy shopping centre because of the way you think you look ?  :sad: .......I dont suspect so.
> 
> It is just the same on a naturist beach or club. In fact since we have been naturists over 40 years, we have seen people who have real problems like 'one or both breasts removed., 'colostomies', 'false limbs' etc. they dont get stared at or ignored, they actually just fit in like everyone else all you want to do is admire their courage.
> 
> So to think you might look rather silly doesn't really cut the ice with us naturists. :wave:



I agree the beach in Greece we went on age range was from 20 upwards with loads of younger people, now in almost 40 and as a first timer didn't know what to expect but as you say everyone is in the same boat and you just get on with it. I really enjoyed it got a good tan too


----------



## nickb (Oct 21, 2012)

nickb said:


> I agree the beach in Greece we went on age range was from 20 upwards with loads of younger people, now in almost 40 and as a first timer didn't know what to expect but as you say everyone is in the same boat and you just get on with it. I really enjoyed it got a good tan too



I will spare you the pic's lol


----------



## naturistRV (Nov 11, 2012)

*what can we say?*

Are we the only ones that are au naturel when we're away in the MH? Wild camping and being able to be free go hand in hand. Find a beach, a wood, or a quiet spot, somewhere you can relax, strip off and relax.
Ok, so its not as easy to do in the British Isles or Ireland, but it can be done.. 
Nothing like wakening early, and going for a stroll the way nature intended, in fact, most europeans wildcamp like that, as we've met a lot, everywhere we've been, it's not unusual, its natural.
Sunseekers have a large membership, and we just wish they had an Irish branch.
Paul and Claire


----------



## Somelier (Nov 11, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> Underneath my clothes I'm naked. Does that make me a closet naturist? I need to know



No, it makes you a _clothed_ naturist!! (sorry if someone already got there, but I've not read all the posts yet)


----------



## Somelier (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm afraid it's not for me. I like to be comfortable, and without clothes on, I'm not (that's physically, not mentally). Why? I'm a naturalist and grovelling around in stinging nettles and brambles is definitely a NO NO with no clothes on. Besides, most people look revolting naked!!!


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 11, 2012)

*Snap.*



Somelier said:


> I'm afraid it's not for me. I like to be comfortable, and without clothes on, I'm not (that's physically, not mentally). Why? I'm a naturalist and grovelling around in stinging nettles and brambles is definitely a NO NO with no clothes on. Besides, most people look revolting naked!!!



I agree with this as I wouldn't want to be foraging naked, even though our ancestors must have.  Maybe the loin cloth was invented by someone who liked blackberries:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All

I have been a naturist for 40+ years.  I was responsible for Three Rivers Outdoor Clubs obtaining caravan and camping exemptions.  I then was instrumental in getting British Naturism its caravan and camping exemption certificates.  I met my wife late in life and she had always had a hankering for naturism.   We gave up bricks and mortor 4 years ago to fulltime in our motorhome.

We live a naturist lifestyle in our motorhome, all year round.  We spend a lot of our summer at Lakeland Outdoor Club site in the south lakes and then overwinter in Spain.  Currently making our way to El Portus Naturist Camping for December then we will be slowly returning to the UK.  

There are a lot of naturist caravan and Motorhome owners as the two fit nicely together.  If you are not tied to hookup then wilding and naturism also fit together very well.  

I have always said, if it is warm enough to wear a bathing costume, then it is warm enough not to wear one.   There is nothing better in my opinion to swim clothes free.

It is nice to see so many other wilders into naturism.

John & Joan


----------



## John H (Nov 11, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Hi All
> There is nothing better in my opinion to swim clothes free.



I have to agree. We were introduced to naturism relatively recently (post-retirement) by some friends who have an apartment on a naturist complex down here in Spain. I was not sure at first but once you get over the initial awkwardness, the feeling of freedom is wonderful - especially when swimming. Mind you, I'm not sure about England in the winter!


----------



## linlanc (Nov 11, 2012)

we have been enjoying naturist holidays for many years, and now bought our first motor home and looking forwards to trips into France 2013...
cheers
Linda and Paul


----------



## Rubbertramp (Nov 11, 2012)

Must admit that there is something in this. It's a great feeling to wake up in a remote spot at five in the morning on a summer's day wearing just a pair of flip-flops and knowing no-one is watching, wander to the nearest hedge to water the weeds then wave your dangly bits to the world.....makes a nice change from using two fingers. There's something wonderful about walking barefoot on grass too.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2012)

Wake up at five in the morning?! That's usually what time I go to bed! 

I think the timing of this lifestyle would be a struggle for me :lol-061:


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Must admit that there is something in this. It's a great feeling to wake up in a remote spot at five in the morning on a summer's day wearing just a pair of flip-flops and knowing no-one is watching, wander to the nearest hedge to water the weeds then wave your dangly bits to the world.....makes a nice change from using two fingers. There's something wonderful about walking barefoot on grass too.



I find your post utterly disgusting.

Pah .... flipflops are gross.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 12, 2012)

John H said:


> Mind you, I'm not sure about England in the winter!



Hi John

That is why Sauna were invented.  No point in wearing clothes in them either.  What has happend to the weather.   Its turnimg out to be more like last summer in England, in Spain this winter.  

Hi Firefox
Joan and I are early risers.  It is us that checks that the sun is awake and it is on time!  We tend to live our lives on the sun cycle when it rises so do we.  When it sets its time for bed.  At the moment we are up before dawn and usually have breakfast before the sun gets up here in Spain.

John


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 12, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Joan and I are early risers.  It is us that checks that the sun is awake and it is on time!  We tend to live our lives on the sun cycle when it rises so do we.  When it sets its time for bed.  At the moment we are up before dawn and usually have breakfast before the sun gets up here in Spain.
> 
> John



On that basis, us poor souls in the North of England should be going to bed at 16:15 and sleeping until 7:15 at the minute. That's 15 hours in bed! :lol-053:

Must admit I work with the daylight for most of the year. In the summer I am usually up around 4 am. Fantastic time of the day


----------



## John H (Nov 12, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Hi John
> 
> That is why Sauna were invented.  No point in wearing clothes in them either.  What has happend to the weather.   Its turnimg out to be more like last summer in England, in Spain this winter.



I didn't think it counted indoors! Weather down here's a bit iffy too. Warm (I haven't abandoned the shorts but I haven't taken them off yet either!) but breezy and we've had some heavy rain over the last couple of days. Still, not as bad as summer in England where I was!


----------



## GeoffB (Nov 12, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Hi John
> 
> That is why Sauna were invented.  No point in wearing clothes in them either.
> 
> John



Couldn't agree more, it seems wrong to wear anything in a sauna.  R's son has one and we often have saunas with him and his girlfriends, all nude naturally.  A few years back my ex and I went on holiday to Austria; the hotel had a sauna and we used it every night before dinner.  There was a notice outside in several languages saying 'nude only, no swimming costumes' and everyone piled happily in together, French, Italians, Germans, Dutch and us, young and old, both sexes.  One night a couple came in wearing costumes, and somebody asked them to take them off.  They looked very offended and left rapidly.  The couple in costumes were Brits, of course.  Why can't we relax and not be ashamed of our bodies, like the continentals?


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 12, 2012)

*If this post runs much longer.*

It will be compulsory to turn up at Summer meets nude.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Nov 12, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> It will be compulsory to turn up at Summer meets nude.



I don't mind as long as nobody peeks :scared:


----------



## sparrks (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried it once - I felt a right dick...........next time I'll look to see who's standing next to me first.:lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2012)

i felt a bit of a tit at first but got to like it in the end


----------



## james1508 (Nov 12, 2012)

:have fun:  deleted just for you Martin


----------



## Martin P (Nov 12, 2012)

You'll have the Cerne Abbas Giant after you for a post like that:danger:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Nov 12, 2012)

GeoffB said:


> Couldn't agree more, it seems wrong to wear anything in a sauna.  R's son has one and we often have saunas with him and his girlfriends, all nude naturally.  A few years back my ex and I went on holiday to Austria; the hotel had a sauna and we used it every night before dinner.  There was a notice outside in several languages saying 'nude only, no swimming costumes' and everyone piled happily in together, French, Italians, Germans, Dutch and us, young and old, both sexes.  One night a couple came in wearing costumes, and somebody asked them to take them off.  They looked very offended and left rapidly.  The couple in costumes were Brits, of course.  Why can't we relax and not be ashamed of our bodies, like the continentals?



A number of my flying buddies and I were in Meyerhofen in Austria some years ago and we took a naked sauna there in a local hotel. It was an absolutely stunning place, swimming pool, splash pool jaccuzi and more in beautiful surroundings. My one frustration was that I couldn't wear my glasses as they simply kept fogging up, and there were some pretty girls in there. (I know because I was told)


----------



## Martin P (Nov 12, 2012)

james1508 said:


> :have fun:  deleted just for you Martin



You are obviously a very good natured gentleman

Mart


----------



## Sandie (Nov 12, 2012)

I am very at ease being naked in front of others of either gender - sauna, sweatlodge, shower - never had a problem with it, and yes, it is quite liberating. The thing is, I hate being cold, so why undress if it's not comfortable or necessary?


----------



## GeoffB (Nov 14, 2012)

Martin P said:


> You'll have the Cerne Abbas Giant after you for a post like that:danger:



Went to visit the giant a few years ago, were sad to see we couldn't get in because of a heavily barbed wire fence, so we walked around it.  Then we came on a large hole in the fence and a distinct path leading to the figure, so we went through the gap and found the path lead straight to his willy.  The legend says couples were supposed to make love on it to ensure fertility, but as it was daylight we just managed a kiss!

You can get a Cerne Giant sticker for your van here Hippy Motors - Cerne Abbas Giant  I sent off for one. but the wife said "your not putting that on!"


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sandie said:


> I am very at ease being naked in front of others of either gender - sauna, sweatlodge, shower - never had a problem with it, and yes, it is quite liberating. The thing is, I hate being cold, so why undress if it's not comfortable or necessary?



Hi Sandy

When people ask me the difference between Naturist and nudists I tell them.  Naturist undress when it is comfortable to do so.  Those who undress if it's not comfortable or necessary are known as nudists.  

John


----------



## Somelier (Nov 14, 2012)

Martin P said:


> You'll have the Cerne Abbas Giant after you for a post like that:danger:



Did you know that the Victorians are responsible for the chalk figure having such a large phallus. He actually had a smaller one and a navel, but when the figure was cleaned up, the two were mistakenly joined.


----------



## John H (Nov 14, 2012)

Somelier said:


> Did you know that the Victorians are responsible for the chalk figure having such a large phallus. He actually had a smaller one and a navel, but when the figure was cleaned up, the two were mistakenly joined.



They shouldn't have rubbed so hard when they were cleaning it.


----------



## capricorn1960 (Nov 18, 2012)

Makzine said:


> :wave: hello, we are naturists :wave:


 Not a full time naturist but have been on a couple of nudist beaches over the years and done a bit of skinny dipping and found it quiet liberating


----------



## tomsawyer (Mar 13, 2013)

We're naturists and as far as we're concerned it's the only way to camp at one with nature


----------



## fairytooth (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been a naturist since I was born (a long time ago)and practise it whenever legal and warm enough.  We have friends from many countries who are naturists, nudists or whatever you want to call them.  I don't think we/they care or distinguish between the names in any language.  It's all the same really.  

France seems to have the best naturist sites (often run by dutch folk) and plenty of them take the ACSI card which keeps the costs down.  And of course they tend not to get overrun in the summer - unlike textile sites. 

3 weeks on the Med in Spain (El Templo del Sol) last summer - excellent!


----------



## tomsawyer (Mar 13, 2013)

We've been to a few in England Merryhill and the Naturist Foundation being the best. But sometimes the more rustic the site the better. Being nude seems to heighten the outdoors with nature feel even when the cooler summer nights appear


----------



## Lee (Mar 13, 2013)

Saves on a lot of washing when you get home I suppose.:wacko:


----------



## bobowas007 (Mar 13, 2013)

*bobowas007*

Yes i am a naturist go for it lets some fun:fun::cool1:


----------



## tomsawyer (Mar 13, 2013)

All ages shapes and sizes enjoy naturism


----------



## mikebeaches (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, two more naturists here- Mike and Sue.

We enjoy naturist places in the UK and on the continent - particularly France.

Noticed ACSI mentioned earlier - there appear to be a slightly reduced number of French naturist sites included in the 2013 discount scheme, compared to recent years. On the other hand, however, there are more naturist sites available with 'Camping Cheques' than previously. 

Mike


----------



## Marcs (Mar 26, 2013)

Theres a naturist beach at Ardeer which is not far from mine, I've not been but have always wondered where you keep your keys without pockets?


----------



## bobowas007 (Mar 26, 2013)

*bobowas007*

I am a Naturists ,get my kit off when I cam even will camping.:have fun:


----------



## fairytooth (Mar 27, 2013)

Marcs said:


> Theres a naturist beach at Ardeer which is not far from mine, I've not been but have always wondered where you keep your keys without pockets?



Now, come on, where is there in Scotland to get an all over tan outdoors?   :cool1:


----------



## Marcs (Mar 27, 2013)

Not anywhere that I've found in the 10+ years I've been here :-(


----------



## fairytooth (Mar 27, 2013)

Marcs said:


> Not anywhere that I've found in the 10+ years I've been here :-(



Fair enough but at least with a m/home you can get to France where there are plenty!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 28, 2013)

Marcs said:


> Not anywhere that I've found in the 10+ years I've been here :-(



There were 3 OFFICIAL naturist beaches in Scotland at one time.  Irving, Livingstone and Ardeer.

The first two were abandoned because of motorcyclists and dog walkers deliberately causing the users problems.  This was accompanied by a concerted campaign by some locals to have the beaches declassified.  Unlike France and Spain there is no live and let live attitude in this Island.

I used the one at Irving during a wonderful fortnight during its first year.  I experienced dog walkers steering their dogs in the direction of those sunbathing on the beach.  

I have had many naturists holidays on the west coast of Scotland over the years.  There are also long established naturist clubs on both the east and west coasts.

John  (A naturist for the last 50 years)


----------



## jamesmarshall (Mar 28, 2013)

fairytooth said:


> Now, come on, where is there in Scotland to get an all over tan outdoors?   :cool1:



There are a good many places in Scotland where you can get an all over itch.


----------



## Father Jack (Mar 31, 2013)

We have been naturists for years, but only when the weather is kind obviously. The West France coast and Northern Spain is where we usually prefer apart from the occasional trip in the UK when its hot enough.

We have spent a few weeks in 33930 Vendays-Montalivet, France where you can camp for free right by the beach and walk down to the amazing nudest beach or you can stay on the Naturist campsite a mile south where the beach is (expensive but it is really recommended being a bit quirky and has been there for decades). Its pretty easy to get there from the UK too. 

Northern Spain has tons of little coves if you search them out and often on remote beaches the locals don't bother with clothes. But if you are in the area head towards 36945 Nerga, Pontevedra, Spain which has the most beautiful nudest beach we have ever been on. It is right at the far West end of the main textile beach. You can get a van down to wild camp at the front of Nerga but its a tad steep and super busy! We camped out and cycled in from a few kms away. 

There you go! Top tips. . . if anyone has some in return - message me!


----------



## fairytooth (Mar 31, 2013)

Father Jack said:


> We have been naturists for years, but only when the weather is kind obviously. The West France coast and Northern Spain is where we usually prefer apart from the occasional trip in the UK when its hot enough.
> 
> We have spent a few weeks in* 33930 Vendays-Montalivet, France where you can camp for free right by the beach and walk down to the amazing nudest beach or you can stay on the Naturist campsite a mile south where the beach is (expensive but it is really recommended being a bit quirky and has been there for decades)*. Its pretty easy to get there from the UK too.
> 
> ...



This is CHM Montalivet (Centre Heliomarin) - you can save a few pennies by using the ACSI card if you have one.

Also is Euronat just 1 mile north of Montalivet, much nicer but more expensive.


----------



## justdoitviv (Mar 31, 2013)

*yes*



mrbadger said:


> Are there any other Naturists on Wild Camping? Must be, surely.. Cant believe there aren't...... Anyway, if you're out there we'd love to hear from you. Maybe we could start a group, share beach info etc....



have been DISCREATELY stripping off for years in the south east England area.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 1, 2013)

justdoitviv said:


> have been DISCREATELY stripping off for years in the south east England area.



Unlike some Essex girls then?


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Jul 21, 2013)

*naturisum*

just got back from 6 weeks in croatia lots of nudist campsites and hundreds of beaches where one can be nude


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 21, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> just got back from 6 weeks in croatia lots of nudist campsites and hundreds of beaches where one can be nude



Do you have any particular site recommendations to share?


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Jul 21, 2013)

*nudist sites*



fairytooth said:


> Do you have any particular site recommendations to share?



fkk kamp konobe near punat on the island of krk witch is linked to mainland by krk toll bridge 30 euros pernight camper upto two people camper dog electric 25 euros offseason and camping cheques so 15 euros off season for 2 people electric camper and dogloverly campside among the pinetrees view of sea from all pitches   they use kruna currency but euro accepted everywhere (preferred)
Camp Konobe - Punat (Krk) - [url]www.avtokampi.si - YouTube[/url]


----------



## chrisatisis (Jul 23, 2013)

*naturism*

Not sure I would term myself a naturist but I did discover how enjoyable it was to go naked on a few years back (when is hot enough). Living in Brighton E. Sussex there is a bit of shingly beach set apart for this purpose. I believe there is also one on Shoreham. The other beach I have used is close to Treen in Cornwall. Very beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 24, 2013)

chrisatisis said:


> Not sure I would term myself a naturist but I did discover how enjoyable it was to go naked on a few years back (when is hot enough). Living in Brighton E. Sussex there is a bit of shingly beach set apart for this purpose. I believe there is also one on Shoreham. The other beach I have used is close to Treen in Cornwall. Very beautiful.



You are what we would term as a "free range naturist".  That is someone who enjoys naturism, but is not tied to any club or organisation to enjoy it.

We were club and British Naturism naturists, at one time but now much prefer to do our own thing.  

We have always worked on the principal. * If it is warm enough to wear a bathing costume, then it is warm enough not to wear one.*

John & Joan


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Jul 29, 2013)

There was recently and still is a thread on MHF forums on this very subject. It got abused by some very narrow minded individuals who were in effect cyber bullies who delighted in stirring the pot and denigrating nudism, nudists as well as those that only seldom remove their clothing when they are comfortable with the climatic conditions and seclusion of the area chosen.

It beggared belief some of the hatred and anti-clothes free invective that was posted.

Sadly it seems the same on this site in respect of the Gay Wild Camper thread.

The internet is a great place where people can be congenial and swap many pieces of informative conversation.

Sadly it is also a place for vituperative conjecture, ill-informed hatred abuse etc. and bigotry of the most degenerative kind.

I hate to think what would happen if a "Am I the only Naturist Gay WildCamper?" thread was started.

Are there threads for Bi-sexual Wild Campers? ......  Only asking.

There seem to be groups for all sorts.

Personally I find the Religous groups offensive but would never consider contributing anti diatribe on them.

:juggle:fftopic:


----------



## tomsawyer (Sep 2, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 8, 2013)

Arrachogaidh said:


> There was recently and still is a thread on MHF forums on this very subject. It got abused by some very narrow minded individuals who were in effect cyber bullies who delighted in stirring the pot and denigrating nudism, nudists as well as those that only seldom remove their clothing when they are comfortable with the climatic conditions and seclusion of the area chosen.
> 
> It beggared belief some of the hatred and anti-clothes free invective that was posted.
> 
> ...



Why is it you find it offensive when someone posts they find homosexuals, naturists and other groups offensive and then post you find religousous groups offensive. Is that not then offensive to the religous groups . From that do i take it you find it ok to offend religous people. 
You dont find many Athiests in a lifeboat. :cheers:


----------



## jaystockton1 (May 26, 2014)

i guess i'm a "free range" as i take every opportunity for an all over tan when i'm out camping, i'm regularly out and about in the more remote parts of scotland with or without the tent


----------



## pilgrim55 (Jun 18, 2014)

John Thompson said:


> You are what we would term as a "free range naturist".  That is someone who enjoys naturism, but is not tied to any club or organisation to enjoy it.



There must be an EU directive on space requirements etc to be defined as a free range naturist.

Anyway hope to go off to France end of next week for some free ranging myself, though not adverse to conversation should I get close enough to any other free rangers.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2014)

naturistRV said:


> Hi guys, we've been naturists for almost 30 yrs, and every chance we get we tie it in with our travels. Being in Ireland, the wild camping is great so we get lots of opportunities to be au naturel, although we have also been to England, and the continent.
> A group would be great and a good way for everyone to keep in touch.
> Paul and Claire



hope you can run faster than the preist.:scared::lol-053::lol-049::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2014)

n brown said:


> well i'm no prude,but i think it's quite normal to wear a blindfold in the bath,and slip on a pair of welders gloves if i need a wee



so its you who wees in the bath.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## rockape (Jun 18, 2014)

It sounds like a load of bollxxks.


----------



## donkey too (Jun 18, 2014)

I am off to look at a place today with a view of having a meet there. It is in Norfolk.
I have heard that it is a great place and the owners are supposed to be a laugh a minute. 
 I shall be back at the week end so will let all the people who are named in the naturist group know.


----------

